# Andropen?



## Ironskull (Sep 28, 2011)

What kind of results can u get from andropen?
Can u get as good of gain from it as test e or cyp


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi I'm 25 5'10" 179lbs 12% bf been working out since 08 been real hard core for about 8months wanting to do my first cycle was goin to run
Test 400 
400 wk for 10 wks
Pct nolvadex 
40mgs 1-2
20mgs 3-4
But my friend said that this androgen was bad ass????


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 29, 2011)

I can get ether or I'm just wondering which one I would get best results from
I want size an strength but also to b lean like 8% bf 10 would b ok


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 29, 2011)

My goals r to be 200lbs and try to stay at that. 
So what do u guys think


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ironskull said:


> Hi I'm 25 5'10" 179lbs 12% bf been working out since 08 been real hard core for about 8months wanting to do my first cycle was goin to run
> Test 400
> 400 wk for 10 wks
> Pct nolvadex
> ...


what are you running, Test E? keep nolva on hand in case of gyno and get clomid for pct.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 29, 2011)

1-10 Test e or c 500mg split into two injections
On cycle ai- aromasin at 12.5mg ed or eod
Pct: clomid 100/100/75/50, aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5 pct starts two weeks after last injection.
You will make very good gains off this cycle if your diet and training are good.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 29, 2011)

andropen is liek sustanon , its old BD name for testosterone mixx..its now only fake-copy of old BD


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 29, 2011)

heckler7 said:


> what are you running, Test E? keep nolva on hand in case of gyno and get clomid for pct.



Test 400 is a mix of prop eth an cype. Nolva for pct stronger and less sidaffects.


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 29, 2011)

Test 400 is 189 eth 178 cyp rest is prop it's 400 a ml more for the money


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ironskull said:


> Test 400 is a mix of prop eth an cype. Nolva for pct stronger and less sidaffects.



Take Hecklers & Vibrants advice and use clomid for PCT, not Nolva.  Nolva has more sides and does no good for your IGF levels.  Read the stickies bro.



/V


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 29, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> andropen is liek sustanon , its old BD name for testosterone mixx..its now only fake-copy of old BD



I know what it is but do u feet as good gains as regular test e


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 29, 2011)

I get ya on pct my prob is do I want the andropen or t400


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 29, 2011)

Andropen has five esters an 3 dif test prop an 2 others was wondering the reviews on it gains an such


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 29, 2011)

General rule is to avoid blends, there's just too much guessing involved to achieve stable blood levels. To take advantage of the short esters you will need to pin EOD, meaning you might as well use prop, and still you will have cyp/enth and whatever else building up over time and you have no idea how much. Just go with test E/C, maybe kickstart with prop or dbol if you want. Follow the 500mg/week 10 weeks outlined by vibrant and the "first cycle and pct" sticky.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 29, 2011)

Androgen 275 is no more. If it's in the red foil labeled vial it's trash. I got ripped off for that shit about a 8 months ago lol.


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 29, 2011)

That's kinda how I felt thanks guys I will just go with the t400 an 
Do 200 on mon an 200 on fri 
400 a wk for 10 wks 
There's only like 28 mgs of prop a ml in it so I'm not two worried bout that
Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 29, 2011)

Also I'm shore the andropen I'm getting is not from Bd That stuff is bunk it wasn't in 08 is now it's a knockoff I'm shore this is brewed up


----------

